# Boiga Cyanea,



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

First off thanks Angi for selling them to me, the Female is the sexiest snake I think I've seen...
Just a quick photo before we left them to settle in:no1:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Woop for sexy snakes.

Nice one Joel. :no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aint DWA, but i post my Boigas on here so no worries there

Absolutly stunning, theres are probs my second faves out of the Boiga family


Are they feeding well...? aggresive..?


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> the Female is the sexiest snake I think I've seen...




i agree! she is a nice one!

Josh


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

until you've got a red spitter down from the top of a viv then you can't post on this part of the forum!:Na_Na_Na_Na: especially not with those harmless little boiga's!
nice snakes tho! hope you enjoy them! nice to meet you today!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

400runner said:


> until you've got a red spitter down from the top of a viv then you can't post on this part of the forum!:Na_Na_Na_Na: especially not with those harmless little boiga's!
> nice snakes tho! hope you enjoy them! nice to meet you today!


Ha Ha HA HA:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Very cute, they're gorgeous at this age! Then that lovely russet colour starts to fade and they go a rather drab olive colour for a while before becoming really green as adults!

Great snakes tho'! Cute as they come as babies.
:no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Aint DWA, but i post my Boigas on here so no worries there
> 
> Absolutly stunning, theres are probs my second faves out of the Boiga family
> 
> ...





400runner said:


> until you've got a red spitter down from the top of a viv then you can't post on this part of the forum!:Na_Na_Na_Na: especially not with those harmless little boiga's!
> nice snakes tho! hope you enjoy them! nice to meet you today!





Thrasops said:


> Very cute, they're gorgeous at this age! Then that lovely russet colour starts to fade and they go a rather drab olive colour for a while before becoming really green as adults!
> 
> Great snakes tho'! Cute as they come as babies.
> :no1:


Actually girls, if you read the description under DWA, it states this sections for DWA and venomous, And 400runner you shave your legs:Na_Na_Na_Na:, and it was nice to see you today, :2thumb:


Thanks Josh and thrasops. they are stunning:flrt:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

So glad they went to a good home, let me know how they settle and if you have any problems at all you know where to find me. Enjoy them.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Angi


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

What, Dan shaves his legs??????:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Mind you runners do have very sexy legs so maybe we should let him off for that one.:mf_dribble::whistling2:

Hope you did well with pinning today Dan.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Angi said:


> So glad they went to a good home, let me know how they settle and if you have any problems at all you know where to find me. Enjoy them.


Just been checking out your gallery Angi, very, VERY impressive! You have some amazing pictures.

Love the _Uroplatus_ "trepidation" and the _B. cyanea _baby, they made me laugh! And the "snarling" Emerald Tree Monitor is impressive...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Angi said:


> What, Dan shaves his legs??????:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Mind you runners do have very sexy legs so maybe we should let him off for that one.:mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> Hope you did well with pinning today Dan.


Well to be honest they looked waxed:whistling2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Thrasops said:


> Just been checking out your gallery Angi, very, VERY impressive! You have some amazing pictures.
> 
> Love the _Uroplatus_ "trepidation" and the _B. cyanea _baby, they made me laugh! And the "snarling" Emerald Tree Monitor is impressive...


thankyou Thrassops, Im kind of addicted to taking piccies:blush:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Well to be honest they looked waxed:whistling2:


does that make him run faster????


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I think it might, aerodynamics and all that.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that a _Boiga_ (_Toxodryas_?) _blandingii_ on your sig. Angi?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Angi said:


> does that make him run faster????


 It made me run faster..:lol2:

Cheers Ang, they are stunning...Defo a favourite around here :flrt:
MIKE


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Male


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Actually girls, if you read the description under DWA, it states this sections for DWA and venomous, And 400runner you shave your legs:Na_Na_Na_Na:, and it was nice to see you today, :2thumb:


is so that i'm streamline when i run:lol2: good comeback!


----------



## Nigel87 (May 29, 2007)

Just been looking at your pics angi, one word amazing. Hope you dont mind but iv stolen some for my pc background. :2thumb:
And great snake too mate. :mf_dribble:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Nige.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

400runner said:


> is so that i'm streamline when i run:lol2: good comeback!



LOL....: victory:,


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Thrasops said:


> Is that a _Boiga_ (_Toxodryas_?) _blandingii_ on your sig. Angi?


certainly is


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i heard that dan also shaves his ,,,, nether regions


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Well to be honest they looked waxed:whistling2:


ay ay Joel how would you no!! 

Josh


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

There was a nice shiny bounce coming off them,


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> There was a nice shiny bounce coming off them,


ahhh i see how you no then you wax your legs lol
i think u just let out a secret! lol

Josh


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

*WoW*

WoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW!!!

Jpster


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

HAha, Josh, I'll show you next time where over 
And ........The females shed, and they have both had 2 feeds


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> HAha, Josh, I'll show you next time where over
> And ........The females shed, and they have both had 2 feeds


hmm very nice lol (not) thats wiked i ges they eat pink?

Josh


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

browner93 said:


> hmm very nice lol (not) thats wiked i ges they eat pink?
> 
> Josh


Yup 2 pinkies each:flrt:
its brilliant watching them eat, so small, amazing lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I still can't believe that the pinks can get down that neck, it's so thin.....LOL


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great looking snake


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

it is suprizing what they can eat at that size lol OI Joel read me PM. lol

Josh


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've liked these snakes since i sore one a couple of years age. An I'm gonna get one once I've got room. Just watch it with care, they've got a nasty bite on them. But its a buti.

Scotty


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> I've liked these snakes since i sore one a couple of years age. An I'm gonna get one once I've got room. Just watch it with care, they've got a nasty bite on them. But its a buti.
> 
> Scotty



Thanks mate, the makes nearly had me a couple of times:lol2:.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## day gecko (Aug 12, 2008)

*price*

I am looking to buy a pair of these lovely snakes. Can i ask how much you paid for yours? I don't want to be ripped off!
Paul


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

It depends on where you buy them from, in shops Ive seen them for £120 for hatchlings, although you can pick them up for as litle as £50-60. But whatever price you do pay I think you are much better off buying a captive bred specimen generally.


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Doh! Another for my list of wants! :lol2:

Lovely!

: victory:

Tara xxx


----------



## day gecko (Aug 12, 2008)

*questions*

I have just purchased a boiga cyanea around the same age as yours. I was wondering how you were getting on feeding. I am interested on your technique and what you feed them. Do you keep yours seperately? 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

feeding is often an issue. are yours non feeders?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

day gecko said:


> I have just purchased a boiga cyanea around the same age as yours. I was wondering how you were getting on feeding. I am interested on your technique and what you feed them. Do you keep yours seperately?
> Thanks
> Paul


It is probably best to keep this species individually as they are known to eat snakes and may well cannibalize each other... they generally will latch onto small pinks or fuzzies if you tease feed them a few times, and if this fails you can try inserting a pinky between their lips and letting the snake chew on that. Almost without fail _B. cyanea_ will continue chewing after you let it go (if you are slow and gentle) and swallow the prey item.


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

hi.
Ive only keep one so cant speak generaly, but i found when teasing its much quicker when the snake is surspended in the air on a branch.

I use a verticaly orentated plastic container with two bamboo sticks which overlap in one corner overwhich i place a towel half covering the container so i can access with tongs while keeping out of sight.


----------

